# Wow



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

very cool video!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

And I thought adult Muskies had no predators Wow


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That's definitely a large catch!

Makes you wonder how many baby humans have fallen prey to eagles over history.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The eagle eliminated all controversy, by not using a Boga Grip. His TALONS were sufficient !


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

luredaddy said:


> The eagle eliminated all controversy, by not using a Boga Grip. His TALONS were sufficient !


Boga grips were created by the devil.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Amazing video! thx for sharing


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool vid😎


----------

